# La Pavoni steam tap - steam leaks as if tap is not shut all the way



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi there, as per title: I have found recently that, in order to stop steam coming out of the steam valve (i.e: fully close) I have to really tighten the steam tap close. Obviously I don't think tightening too hard is the way to go so I think there's a problem somewhere. Any leads on where to start investigating? I noticed this has been the case in the past few weeks.

Many thanks!


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

This should give you some clues before Jimbo comes to the rescue......

https://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/La-Pavoni-Lever-Spare-Parts/cc-34.aspx


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Either the rubber pad seal on the valve shaft and/or the o-rings on the shaft need replacing.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Mine used to dribble. Unscrew the lot out of the housing, and clean the needle end. I used a bit of wire wool IIRC. Any scale/muck on this will let water through. I also twisted a rag in the hole to remove any muck. Re-grease and fit back together (using that food safe stuff you use on the piston mech)


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Update: took it out, cleaned the whole lot as per @Rhys instructions, but didn't bother with the wire wool. No more leaks!


----------

